# A walk at the preserve



## Terry D (Sep 15, 2015)

I too a stroll through the local nature preserve today, but I made two mistakes: first, I got lazy and didn't get there until mid-day, a terrible time for photography. The second gaff was taking my entire kit with me, way too much stuff to lug comfortably on a warm, humid day. Oh well, I got some nice shots anyway. Not great, but nice.


I wasn't the only fuzzy looking dude crawling around.



I like the way the light and shadow work together on this leaf.


The next few are of a couple of stone walls along the walkway.







This old tile silo looked like something out of The Lord of the Rings rising up out of the dense brush.


----------



## Mike C (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice shots.

What comprises the 'entire kit'?

I have a Benbo tripod which I love and hate in equal measures. It's phenomenally stable and flexible, will reach up to standing eye-height or right down to ground level. It also appears to be made out of recycled battleships and weighs a ton!


----------



## TJ1985 (Sep 16, 2015)

I love #3-#5. My mind's eye can see a knight riding along that stone wall on his way to rescue a damsel, or pillage, or whatever knights do when they're not... doing whatever knights do.  

Shot #2, that leaf looks like it's levitating! The play of light and shadow is excellent. In truth, that leaf is the only thing that would have given me a clue that these shots weren't taken in some small village in the UK where knights sit around round tables and... polish their armor.  I'm not sure if red oaks grow in the UK, but if they do then you live in a movie set for all sorts of medieval movies. #6 further reinforces that medieval feel for me, the silo resembling a castle tower. 

#1... Mountain lore is a potent thing, and something jumped out about this little guy: "When the caterpillars and furworms are fuzzed up good, might ought to cut a bit more firewood come October, 'cause mother nature's gonna be in a bad mood this winter" If that's true, Terry... Store some pencil and paper so you can keep up your writing while the snow is fourteen feet high. 

Excellent shots all, Terry. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 16, 2015)

Those are beautiful, Terry, you have a good eye. I love the wall! And TJ is right, that leaf looks like it's levitating. Man, I've got to get a good camera!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 16, 2015)

Mike C said:


> Nice shots.
> 
> What comprises the 'entire kit'?
> 
> I have a Benbo tripod which I love and hate in equal measures. It's phenomenally stable and flexible, will reach up to standing eye-height or right down to ground level. It also appears to be made out of recycled battleships and weighs a ton!



Thanks everyone! I'm glad you liked them.

My tripod is a Promaster Combo (it has a built in monopod) It's not too heavy by itself, but yesterday I had a Tamron 150-600mm telephoto attached to it, so I had that resting on one shoulder as I walked, I had my Canon T3i with a canon 24 X 105 lens attached around my neck, and my camera bag over the other shoulder with a macro lens, a 10 -18 wide angle lens, my ring-flash, and strobe in it. Yesterday taught me that I need to decide what type of photography I want to do on any give jaunt and just take the gear I need.


----------



## Sonata (Sep 16, 2015)

Fabulous photographs - I cannot even take a decent picture of my puppy.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 16, 2015)

Here are some of the same images reprocessed from the RAW files.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 16, 2015)

Very nicely done, Terry.


----------

